# Perfect Fishin House



## swamp hunter (Jun 5, 2011)

Where would You put it in the States . Only the States. Yea, I,d like down South America too. Fishey Waters , Pretty Senoritas. Coconut Rum.... Drug Gangs . 
We,ve got a Heck of a Coastline. Thousands of Miles. Maybe a Million.
Where,s YOUR kind of Fishin . Cold Nothern Waters ?. Maybe Sitka Alaska ?. Maybe the Louisina Coastline ?.
 Me, I,m going for a 36 Cabo Openfish , And a Double Wide on Big Pine Key , Or Grassy / Duck Key .


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 6, 2011)

St. George Island, or Steinhatchee.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

Spring Creek Florida, just below Tallahassee.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jun 6, 2011)

Banana Bay,32ft Contendor with 2-300 four Stroke Yamaha's and a Thick Wallet.


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 6, 2011)

Venice LA, with Key West a distant second. My wife would say Key West. For the boat, a 36 Yellowfin with trip Yammi 300's.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jun 6, 2011)

Demeries Creek, Georgia.  1 acre lot with a dock, fishing lodge/party house-Florida style, house with a wrap-around porch, detached two car garage, with guest apartment over it.  All built by me and my Dad as a summer home when I lived in Savannah, but now my primary residence.  Still have the home in Savannah.  Both paid for and have three boats, all paid for and one under construction as a carolina express 34, to be diesel powered inboard.  This is not a dream that I wish for someday.  I actually have it, but then again, I am old.  It takes a life time to accumulate those toys.  Keep at it and you will make it.


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 6, 2011)

Tough one but I would say Appalachicola Bay with Mosquito Lagoon a close second. All I would need is a 15 foot skiff and a good cast net for bait.


----------



## sharks (Jun 6, 2011)

*fishing house*

It would be on jekyll island with a 31 foot contender


----------



## Eroc33 (Jun 7, 2011)

some where in the keys with a 30ish foot walk around cabin or on a trout stream in montana about 100 miles from nowhere


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd like to move back to the water in Charlotte Harbor, FL ... since we're calling it a dream home I'll say Boca Grande!  Tarpon are only a small part of the available fishing in that harbor!


----------



## CaptainCraig (Jun 9, 2011)

Venice Louisiana can't be beat inshore of offshore.


----------



## FishinMech (Jun 27, 2011)

Islemorada FL. Flat fishin and deep water. Boat 39ft yellowfin with 4 350sci mercs on the back. And about 5mill in the bank.


----------



## jimboknows (Jul 2, 2011)

Marathon or key west, a 26 gause w/tower and if the lottery hits a viking in the 60ft range


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN (Jul 2, 2011)

I am a little bias Jupiter Fl,3-5 miles out for the gulf,50 miles from bahamas ,& still can get to the keyes.


----------



## CAL (Jul 2, 2011)

Bryannecker said:


> Demeries Creek, Georgia.  1 acre lot with a dock, fishing lodge/party house-Florida style, house with a wrap-around porch, detached two car garage, with guest apartment over it.  All built by me and my Dad as a summer home when I lived in Savannah, but now my primary residence.  Still have the home in Savannah.  Both paid for and have three boats, all paid for and one under construction as a carolina express 34, to be diesel powered inboard.  This is not a dream that I wish for someday.  I actually have it, but then again, I am old.  It takes a life time to accumulate those toys.  Keep at it and you will make it.



Congratulations on your hard work and success.
Me,I ain't hard to please.A cottage on the canal in Mexico Beach.Already got my boat for trolling.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 2, 2011)

don't think you can beat the keys for great year-round fishing weather, species of fish, proximity to blue water, snorkeling/diving, and lobsters.  Plus the bahamas are just a boat ride away...


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 3, 2011)

Problem with Florida is it's just too hot in the summer. 

My vote is Sullivan's Island SC.


----------

